# Ergo Bone Card Cut : )



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi slingers,
I had a go at cutting cards tonight. It went very well  I cut three total and bent up a couple more. It sure dose drive my focus level up.  I got this one on camera. I am loving my Ergo Bone through the fork


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Well done! A beautiful clean cut...just the way it's supposed to be.

Todd


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice shooting, CO! And a lovely frame as well.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Great shot, Randy. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice shooting and very nice Slingshot.

Is the Aluminium painted or anodized? Or isn´t it Aluminium at all? 

I love those SuperSure pouches too, really amazing Stuff!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Nice shooting my friend..I only wish I could see the card edge @33 feet...let alone cut it in half...I may be able to see

the face of a card to give that a go.....so I guess I will have to stay with soda cans.....

You my friend are a awesome marksman as well as a great slingshot builder~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Nice shooting and very nice Slingshot.
> Is the Aluminium painted or anodized? Or isn´t it Aluminium at all?
> 
> I love those SuperSure pouches too, really amazing Stuff!


It is aluminum and I tried powder coating for the first time. I tried the home kit from eastwood. It is very durable but the finish is less than ideal for the effort I put into it.

The supersure pouch is the easiest way to improve for a very small investment in my opinion. I love them!!!! and they help me shoot better


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> It is aluminum and I tried powder coating for the first time. I tried the home kit from eastwood. It is very durable but the finish is less than ideal for the effort I put into it.


Looks perfect in the Video. I love the Contrast between the Black and that amazing Burlwood.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You know... I REALLY like that slingshot.

Is that anodized or is it powder coated? The black and wood combo looks sharp.


----------

